# Sticky  -= General Audi FAQ How-To, DIY & FAQ =-



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

To have anything added to this list, use the report post to moderator function

When you are searching for an answer to a question, use the Fourtitude search function. if you cannot find the answer to you question in the *Recent Topics* try changing the *Data Set* to *Archived Topics* and you might find an answer








*General Audi FAQ*
DIY Repair 101: Cleaning Audi Window Switches
DIY Repair 102: CIS & CIS-e Diagnostics, Tuning, & Troubleshooting
Bosch CIS FAQ
What shop manual terms really mean
FAQ: Should I use a K&N Air Filter? Not if you like your car. See the test results for yourself.
Audi Chasis codes by model/year



_Modified by StormChaser at 11:31 AM 6-24-2006_


----------

